# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Enregistrer une squence d'une radio en streaming

## kimz

Soit une radio sur le net diffusant en streaming (c'est un lien en  .ram, c'est  diire que a s'ouvre avec RealPlayer), je voudrais faire un podcast, autrement dit enregistrer une squence (en direct), comment je fais le plus simplement (sans programmation).

Je pourrais utiliser audacity en rapprochant mon microphone de la sortie son, mais c'est pas de trs bonne qualit .. comment faire  votre avis ?

PS : Merci d'avance NoobX  :;):

----------


## NoobX

voila une solution qui peut tre largement amliorer mais fonctionne bien  :;): 




enregistrer le flux de la carte audio en 2 tapes :

.A ==> CONFIG DES DRIVERS AUDIOS
.b ==> CONFIG DU LOGICIEL QUI FAIT L'ACQUISITION





A ==> CONFIG DES DRIVERS AUDIOS

1 : ouvrir les drivers audio (petit icne en bas a droite "haut parleur")
1b : si pas d'icone en bas a droite alors : demarrer/panneau de config', sons et periph audio/parametres avancs
2 : options / proprit
3 : dans la nouvelle fentre cochez enregistrement (ca mofidie la liste en dessous)
4 : cochez la case stereo mix ou "melangeur sortie sons"
5 : validez la fenetre en cliquant sur "OK"
6 : dans la fentre d'enregistrement slectionnez la case "slectionner" en dessous de "STEREO MIX" ou "melangeur sortie sons" augmentez le volume si necessaire
7 : fermez cette dernire fentre avec la croix en haut a droite de la fentre


tous ce que vous entendez maintenant peut-tre enregistr simultanment sur votre pc par un logiciel tiers





il vous suffit de dire a votre logiciel d'enregistrement, d'enregistrer se qui passe par "stereo mix" et le tour est jou  :;): 


exemple avec VLC (mon prfr) <== ca doit fonctionner aussi bien voir mieux avec des logiciel un peu plus spcialis "audacity" par exemple !

b ==> CONFIG DU LOGICIEL QUI FAIT L'ACQUISITION (VLC)


1 : fichier / ouvrir un fichier avance
2 : allez sur l'onglet "DirectShow"
3 : en face de "nom du priphrique audio" cliquez sur le bouton "rerfresh list"
4 : dans la slection droulante slectionnez votre carte son
5 : cochez la case "diffusez sauvegarder" puis cliquez sur le bouton "parametre"
6 : cochez "Fichier" puis indiquer son chemin d'enregistrement
7 : cochez la case codec audio puis slectionnez "MP3" par exemple enfin slectionnez votre chantillonnage "192" (c'est bien en gnral)
selectionnez le nombre de canaux (2 pour moi je suis en stereo ..)

FERMER les fentres de VLC en cliquant sur ok

reste alors sur votre bureau VLC qui indique en bas "dshow://" <== cela indique que l'enregistrement est en cours 
Tous ce que vous entendrez sur vos enceintes sera enregistrer  ::): 

lancez la musique que vous voulez enregistrer .... vous entendez ce que vous enregistrez

cliquer sur stop pour arrter l'enregistrement !!!!!




voila c'est assez basique, a vous de choisir les formats et extensions les mieux appropris !

Mais vous pouvez dj rcouter les morceaux enregistrs avec VLC !!!

 ::yaisse2::  j'ai gagn quoi ???

----------


## NoobX

oups en voulant editer j'ai repondu une 2eme fois dsl (boulet inside)

----------


## kimz

Merci donc NoobX pour ce tuto sur la capture de flux audio.

Je prcise que chez moi, bien que je sois sous xp sp2 tout comme toi, je n'ai pas  l'tape A.4 de "stereo mix", mais "melangeur sortie sons" comme je te l'ai dit, aussi, je n'ai que 4 options sous "enregistrement" et non 5 comme toi, donc je suppose que ces options sont spcifiques aux cartes sons (chez moi soundmax digital audio).
Autre dtail, entre les tapes b6 (o je cre un fichier TestAudio.mp3 ou .mpg par exemple) et b7, je dois modifier "la mthode d'encapsulation", VLC choisit par dfaut "MPEG TS", ce qui me provoque une erreur sous VLC et WMP (idem pour l'option MPEG PS), je change donc le type d'encapsulation  "MPEG 1" ou "MOV", "WAV" par exemple.

De cette faon a marche nickel, alors merci encore  noobx et  nopain entre autres  :;): 

PS : heu .. t'as gagn un merci sans option bisou puisque t'es un mec, lol :p

----------


## fatenov

Salut,
Je pense que InternetRealPlayer te permettra d'enregistrer du streaming. J'en suis pas sure mais tu peux toujours essayer.

----------


## NoobX

Vu que les OS de windows ont changset que vlc, lui aussi, est pass en stable 1.0.x et qu'occasionnellement on me demande ou est pass tel option ou tel option je refais un "tuto" avec 

en OS : windows 7 pro (x64)
vlc      : 1.0.3 (la derbiere version a l'heure actuelle) 


alors reprenons la config du driver : 

enregistrer le flux de la carte audio en 2 tapes :

.A ==> CONFIG DES DRIVERS AUDIOS
.b ==> CONFIG DU LOGICIEL QUI FAIT L'ACQUISITION





A ==> CONFIG DES DRIVERS AUDIOS (windows 7 pro x64)

1 :  menu windows (anciennement demarr)/panneau de config'  afficher par catgorie ( c'est en haut a droite)
2 : cliquez sur "matriel et audio"
3 : cliquez en suite sur l'option 'gerer les pripheriques' de la catgorie 'son'
4 : dans la nouvelle fentre qui est ouverte allez dans l'onglet 'enregistrement'
5 : faites un clic droit sous le dernier peripherique de cette liste, un menu contextuelle apparait, cochez la case "affichez les priphriques dsactiv"
6 : De nouveaux periph' sont apparus dans la liste, faites clic droit sur 'mixage stro' et cochez la case 'activ'
7 : cliquez sur 'ok' et fermer le panneaux de config

tous ce que vous entendez maintenant peut-tre enregistr simultanment sur votre pc par un logiciel tiers





il vous suffit de dire a votre logiciel d'enregistrement, d'enregistrer se qui passe par "stereo mix" et le tour est jou


exemple avec VLC (mon prfr) <== ca doit fonctionner aussi bien voir mieux avec des logiciel un peu plus spcialis "audacity" par exemple !

b ==> CONFIG DU LOGICIEL QUI FAIT L'ACQUISITION (VLC 1.0.3)


1 : mdia / ouvrir un priphrique de capture
2 : en face de "nom du priphrique audio" cliquez sur le bouton "rafraichir la liste"
3 : dans la slection droulante slectionnez votre carte son "mixage stro"
4 : cliquez sur la petite fleche se situant a cot du bouton 'lire' puis sur convertir
5 : cliquez sur parcourir definissez lvotre fichiez de stockage (ex Bibliotheques/Musqiue/noobx.mp3) cliquez sur ok
6 : Choisissez dans la liste deroulante 'profil' le choix 'audio mp3'
7 : Cliquez sur 'Dmarrer de la fentre vlc pour debuter l'enregistrement


voila c'est assez basique,  vous de choisir les formats et extension les mieux appropris !

Mais vous pouvez dj rcouter les morceaux enregistr avec VLC !!!

++

----------


## Mason04

Le plus simple pour enregistrer la radio en continu, c'est que vous pouvez l'enregistrer directement. Sans utiliser Audacity, d'autres enregistreurs audio pourrait tre votre choix. Rglez correctement avant de commencer  enregistrer.

----------

